# building advice?



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm hoping for helpful links to start some research.

We have a great plot of land in a touristy area of Thasos. My husband would love to build a hotel, but we would really struggle for up front money. While lots of subsidies are available, after visiting accounts etc. it doesn't look viable.

Before the recession, we were talking to builders about a share deal - ie, they finance the project, we supply land and the holiday apartments would be split. Unfortunately, small building companies are no longer able to take the risk. We had decided to wait out the crisis, but we really want to start our own business (not to become rich, just secure) and have examined lots of options while the land is just siting there. Realistically, we would still be looking at a partnership, any ideas at all which might spark a different way of looking at this would be appreciated.


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

If you are thinking about a hotel on the site, it must be fairly large so one quite cheap option might be to set up a market with stalls for tourists and locals. These always seem to be popular in tourist areas but I haven't seen very many in Greece. 

The other positive would be that the land wouldn't need much development either so it would be ready to use whenever you decide to go ahead with the hotel plans.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'm quite open to cheaper set up alternatives - I was into the idea of a nice mid priced camp site. I love camping, and I think its a nice family holiday, I have in mind well organised clean French ones. Unfortunately, the land is jointly held with my sister in law, who wants something 'posh' despite us not having the money to achieve this. 
Like many of our plans, and probably the reason for so many run down abandoned properties in prime locations across Greece, I'm not optimistic we will ever agree on a realistic achievable goal.
It really gets me down, my husband has been out of work for almost four years. With the new employment plans favouring under 24 year olds I can't see him finding anything. In the mean time, I run around like crazy, to make enough money to pay rent/bills and still have to accept that Greek men don't do house work! At the same time, my husband has inherited a lot of land in various places - his fathers done a good job of swapping to bring it together, but with too many names on deeds I its useless.
Sorry for ranting, at least we manage!


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

I've lots of friends in Thassos who own hotels and apartments. These are fully booked in advance by major tour operators giving them piece of mind for the following year so even if the tourists dont book the holiday the room has still been payed for!!


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi again. Yes camping sounds nice and a lot cheaper option for yourself and sister especially if you cater for the growing amount of motor homes coming to thassos each year. What location is your land ?


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'm not really that fammilier with Thaso (husband goes over for olive stuff but I'm working), my Dad loves studying camper sites across Europe and reckons it would be a good idea - I was a little concerned that the ferry costs might put people of- the middle leg of halkadiki has some nice sites without that problem. 
Its possibly just a pipe dream - the land is on the south side - Portos, its not far from the beach, but there wouldn't be a view (hubby says if we ever managed hotel, the firs floor probably would, definitely second.)


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like sister will be contributing to the large amount of unused land in greece and the next generation will inherit it. Best wishes for your future plans if you decide to try any.


----------

